# A new Baby Surprise jacket



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I had some unused Bernat Baby Jacquard that I thought would knit up nicely, showcasing the natural striping and flowers of the yarn. (The buttons are not sewn on yet, I'm still deciding.) The pattern is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket available for sale from Schoolhouse Press. The pattern is very easy to follow, just knit in garter with a series of increases and decreases. Instead of knitting straight at the end, I increased once in the second to the last row, and then increased again in the last row before binding off purlwise, creating the flounce. I did not increase in the stitches where the buttons will be sewn, to keep the sweater flat when buttoned up. I also added a little flounce around the neck. 

I do not care for the ruffled hat pattern available from Bernat. Does anyone have any hat suggestions that would make good use of the jacquard? Thanks.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow is that pretty. Oh how I wish I could have more time to knit.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

It is absolutely georgeous!!! And what a great idea to add ruffles!!! This pattern is on my to-do-list.
As for the hat, I saw the picture of a bonnet also by Elizabeth Zimmerman. It really looks pretty. Maybe try it?


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the cutest one I've seen so far. Would one of these hats do with the added flounce? http://www.loopknits.com/2008/07/25/kathys-baby-hats/


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just lovely, the ruffles are a great idea.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty cardigan - I love that wool x


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

The sweater came out beautiful. Very sweet. June


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is the prettiest version of that jacket I have seen! Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic, well done


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I have that pattern and was trying to decide what yarn I would use. I love the Baby Jacquards and your suggestion about the flounce is great. I now know how I am going to make the sweater. Again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

I think this sweater is beautiful! Love the yarn mixture and the flounce. I have this pattern but have not made it yet but I guess I need to do it soon.
Iltcrft


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

love everything about it the color is beautiful great job!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Like the colors.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

That is so, so cute! I want to make one. I had made my first grand daughter a sweater that still needs the help with the sleeve so she is now too big for it. : (


----------



## jpulsife (Apr 26, 2011)

What a cute version of BSJ! I have made several with Bernat Satin and love the way the pattern works. Did you crochet your ruffle?


----------



## ggg_maryj (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my I absolutely love it. Did you increase one in each stitch? What type of increase kfb or something else. That is so clever and makes the jacket look oh so fancy!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, absolutely darling, Lucky little girl.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! What a neat idea to add the ruffly flounce! I recently finished one of these in a blue/brown Malabrigo yarn for the baby in Alaska....who happened to be a boy! born June 15. Yours makes me want to start another one, girly this time. Very nice job. Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Loooooove the ruffles!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have not made this sweater yet---------BUT now I know what yarn I want to use--------I can't believe how well it stripped!! It is darling. Of course the ruffling, Mrs Zimmerman would highly approve!!!! Great work. M ^j^


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

OOPS--- I forgot (senior moment)---can you share with us how you did the ruffles?? Thanks M ^j^


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a question. How dose that work to button it up over top of the ruffle? I do like the stripping.



jeannietta said:


> I had some unused Bernat Baby Jacquard that I thought would knit up nicely, showcasing the natural striping and flowers of the yarn. (The buttons are not sewn on yet, I'm still deciding.) The pattern is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket available for sale from Schoolhouse Press. The pattern is very easy to follow, just knit in garter with a series of increases and decreases. Instead of knitting straight at the end, I increased once in the second to the last row, and then increased again in the last row before binding off purlwise, creating the flounce. I did not increase in the stitches where the buttons will be sewn, to keep the sweater flat when buttoned up. I also added a little flounce around the neck.
> 
> I do not care for the ruffled hat pattern available from Bernat. Does anyone have any hat suggestions that would make good use of the jacquard? Thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow love the yarn, I have some in my stash almost like it, oh no another to do!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

When I got to the last two rows of knitting, I increased in each stitch through the back for the first row. I repeated this type of increase in the last row. I then cast off purlwise. In order for the button placket to be flat under the ruffles, I do not do the increase in that area. I used a marker to cue me when to stop doing the increase. However, you still straight knit til the end. I picked up stitches around the collar, increased once around, then increased again before binding off. This type of ruffle works well with the light baby yarn. There are probably more elegant ruffles out there to use.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing, I'm a Elizabeth Zimmerman fan. It's a must knit for me.
Rosemary


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Very nice work.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing, I'm a Elizabeth Zimmerman fan. It's a must knit for me.
Rosemary


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW! Thank you so much for sharing! I have the yarn (original plans for it had been abandoned!) and I have the pattern (hadn't figured out yarn choice, yet) and thanks to you I have a plan!

Do you have any suggests for working with this yarn patterning? I have doubts about the 'flower' patterning working out.


----------



## sandrine (Apr 15, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! great work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## reeshie (Jun 27, 2011)

REally Darling!! loverly too. 

I tried to make one similarly . the pattern was from the bernat booklet, "Party time" and it makes my shoulders tense up to see how beautiful yours is, and how clunky mine was.(the victims in calif got it) I think maybe it was a dress, with picot edging on the hem and bodice.

Anyway, a lucky baby will glow in your little ruffled sweater!!


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

That came out really lovely. Good choice of yarn. Thanks for sharing- love the ruffle


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is SO cute. Great job. The neck ruffle adds a LOT.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I found the following two hats that would go with your BS Sweater.

The second is from KnitPicks and the first is from Bernat site.

Love the sweater and thanks for sharing.

Sandi Cox
Stitching Fool


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I used a size 6 needle and the pattern "just happened".


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeannietta...I have the directions for the BSJ (copied from a library book) and some helps from the internet; did you have trouble with the directions? You sound like a very assured and talented knitter so I will be remembering you to ask questions if I get confused.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is so sweet, just ordered the pattern for myself, can't wait to get it!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Really pretty! love the colours.


----------



## jpulsife (Apr 26, 2011)

What size would you say the finished sweater is? Did you ruffle both of the front edges?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. This is my 6th BSJ, but the first using patterned yarn. The idea of using the Bernat jacquard yarn came from a posting I saw on Ravelry. I added the ruffles.

I will attempt to answer your questions as follows:

I used a size 6 needle. The sweater measures 9" across the chest and I think it would fit a 12 month old. Of course, a smaller needle will yield a smaller sweater. I made a sweater for a newborn using a similar weight wool and a size 3 needle. 

As for the rufflle, I used a simple Kfb. I stopped in the second to the last row (95) at stitch 150 so that the button part of the placket would lie flat when the sweater is buttoned. I continued to knit straight until the end of the row. Again, in row 96, I did not increase where the buttons would be, but I did Kfb in all other stitches. I picked up stitches around the collar starting at the third ridge in (above the button hole). Again, I did a Kfb in the first row, and again in the next row. I always bind off purlwise because that is what Elizabeth Zimmerman says to do on line 97 of the instructions. There are probably more elegant ways to do little ruffles. 

I hope this additional information is not too confusing. If anyone needs more help, just give a yell!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

What an adorable and gorgeous jacket... it is truly beautiful... I wish I were so talented as you. Very, very nice!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it! Bernat has such pretty baby colors. They have a free pattern that would go with it. It's call Baby Jacquards - Ruffle Hat (knit). I made it with the same yarn you used and it's turned out really nice.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby jacket!!! The colors, ruffles and technique are just perfect!!!


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.....looks like tiny roses in the stripes!
Great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## libbhill (Jun 29, 2011)

how many skeins did you need and what size did it turn out to be? [email protected]


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I used one skein which is almost 400 yds and a size 6 needle. I bought a second skein to make a hat, and I plan to make a small stuffed animal (when I figure out how to do it). The sweater is 9" across the chest and about 13 inches long. It looks to me like it would fit a 12 month old but I'm not a great judge of size and right now I have no model.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Will the ruffle be covered over when you button the cardi up?



jeannietta said:


> I used one skein which is almost 400 yds and a size 6 needle. I bought a second skein to make a hat, and I plan to make a small stuffed animal (when I figure out how to do it). The sweater is 9" across the chest and about 13 inches long. It looks to me like it would fit a 12 month old but I'm not a great judge of size and right now I have no model.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

No, there will be no ruffle on the side of the cardigan where the buttons are placed. I only increased to create the ruffle where I wanted the ruffle to be. In this case, there is a ruffle down the front of the cardigan where the buttonholes are, along the bottom edge on both sides and across the back. In this case, a row is about 200 stitches. I increased in 150 stitches, then did K1 in the next 50. In the last row, I K1 in 50 stitches, and increased in the last 150 stitches. 

Specifically, I marked the bottom corner of the front of the jacket, where the buttons are placed so I would see where I did not want the ruffles to be. At row 95, I did a Kfb for about 150 stitches, until I reached the marker, and then finished the row with a K1 in every stitch. At row 96, where I had done a K1 in the previous row, I continued with a K1 (approximately 50 stitches). For the next 150 stitches, where I had done a Kfb in the previous row, I did another Kfb in every stitch. At row 97, I cast off purlwise.

For the ruffles around the neck, I picked up stitches, Kfb for every row and Kfb again, before casting off. The ruffles start around the third ridge in from the edge, right above the buttonholes.

(I only placed buttonholes on the first half of the sweater. Elizabeth Zimmerman instructs the knitter to place buttons holes on both sides so that the sweater can be worn by a boy or girl.)


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

This is adorable! I plan to knit it for my grand-daughter.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

So sweet! Prettiest Baby Surprise jacket ever!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Whilst an avid supporter of the Pinkstinks campaign - do look it up! - I was however bowled over by your little garment and also by the way you adapted it for the flounce. This really is a most attractive little garment and the stripes just make it - solid pink would have been so boring and stereotypical. Brilliant!


----------



## patricia P. Risso (Jul 9, 2011)

I NEED THE PATTERN. WHERE SHOULD I GET IT FROM
BABE SURPRISE JACKET FOR A THREE MONTH OLD


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm
It's Elizabeth Zimmerman's pattern. They also have a video, I thought that was really helpful. Be sure to count stitches often. The pattern is well worth the money, I've made several, thinner yarn for smaller babies and worsted weight for toddlers .... Have fun and good luck.
Rosemary


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so anxious to try this pattern, and I have this yarn in my stash.....your post has pushed me over the edge and I will get the pattern and give it a try as soon as I finish some of my WIPs


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

I know you'll love it, just count count count until you get used to the pattern.
Rosemary


----------



## patricia P. Risso (Jul 9, 2011)

thank you! Good luck!
Do you care to share the pattern?


----------



## patricia P. Risso (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. good idea! will definitely try it.
Is there a way to find a free pattern?


----------



## patricia P. Risso (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, that is always good advise.
Do you know where I can get a free pattern for the SBJ?


----------



## thelmamay (Jun 6, 2011)

that is so gorgeous


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Pattern is only available through Elizabeth Zimmerman web site


----------



## nalhcib (Jun 29, 2011)

What a colorful shirt !


----------



## Barb Hotsko (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the flounces you put on it! Much more feminine


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

That is a cute sweater! Using the jacquard print was a clever idea. I love the way it turned out and the flounce is the crowning touch. Yours is such a cute interpretation of this pattern.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

This absolutely the cutest thing I've seen in ages! I have the yarn (it's even in the same color) and now I MUST get the pattern. Thank you so very much for sharing. 
P.S. My vote is for the Knit Picks hat pattern.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Now see! That is what mine COULD have been...if I were as good a knitter as you. ;-)

Beautiful job!


----------



## windhover (Sep 6, 2011)

Absolutely darling--the surprise sweater is cute to begin with and the flounce just adds that special something. I agree with the folks above who suggested a flounce on a baby hat--that will make it your own and coordinate it nicely with the sweater.


----------



## SillySyl (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that is a $200 sweater. Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like you used the baby surprise pattern for this exquisite sweater. Is this pattern available? Your work is gorgeous.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The pattern is available for about $10 from Schoolhouse Press. You will receive a 12 page pamphlet that has tips on making the sweater - like adding collars and hoods, as well as patterns for children and adults. I modified the pattern by adding the ruffle.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

So darn cute. I love the BSJ and have knitted several myself. I love the ruffles on this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

I love this yarn I have to get some!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Make sure you get Bernat baby jacquard floral. The floral comes in pink, peach and lilac. You will then get the little rose pattern as you knit.


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

Can you buy it on line?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Why don't you try the Bernat website as well as other internet yarn suppliers. I don't know if they ship out of the USA.


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

This is so cute!! Nice job... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I had some unused Bernat Baby Jacquard that I thought would knit up nicely, showcasing the natural striping and flowers of the yarn. (The buttons are not sewn on yet, I'm still deciding.) The pattern is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket available for sale from Schoolhouse Press. The pattern is very easy to follow, just knit in garter with a series of increases and decreases. Instead of knitting straight at the end, I increased once in the second to the last row, and then increased again in the last row before binding off purlwise, creating the flounce. I did not increase in the stitches where the buttons will be sewn, to keep the sweater flat when buttoned up. I also added a little flounce around the neck.
> 
> I do not care for the ruffled hat pattern available from Bernat. Does anyone have any hat suggestions that would make good use of the jacquard? Thanks.


I just love this baby jacket and the color of the yarn you used! The flounce is adorable as well. I just ordered the pattern, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the BEST knitted surprise jacket I have ever seen! What size did you make, and how did you get the yarn to work out so well? I am still confused by these self-patterning yarns. Love the ruffle too!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The pattern is one size. You can make it come out small or large depending on the yarn and needle size.  The Bernat sweater using a size 6 (0r 7, I don't remember) came out 20 inches wide in the chest (10 inches across) and 13 inches down to the tip of the ruffle.

The pamphlet shows adjustments to the original pattern for a child and adult version.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The yarn does all the work by itself. If you get the baby jacquard floral in pink, peach or lilac, you get the little red rosebuds in between the stripes.


----------



## ode2joy (Mar 6, 2011)

This is adorable! I love the way the yarn patterned into little flower buds. Too bad, the BSJ I'm making is for a little boy.

Regina


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love what you did to feminize that BSJ, it came out great!
I have made a few for boys but not for a girl yet. but I will after seeing yours.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Please tell me, did you knit in every stitch for the ruffle?
I love it!


----------



## holiday (Apr 29, 2011)

so beautiful, would you share the pattern please


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The pattern is available from Schoolhouse Press for $10 It is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket. You get your money's worth. It is a 12 page pamphlet with the pattern for a baby, suggestions for a hood, pockets, collar. Also, modifications for making a toddler and adult version. I can't give you the pattern since it is copyrighted.

I made the ruffle by increasing (Kfb) in every stitch in the second to last row. I again increased (Kfb) in every stitch in the last row before BO. However, since I did not want the ruffle where the buttons are sewn, I marked with a safety pin where the front bottom edge of the button row begins, and I did not increase in those stitches til the end. I just knit straight. This way, when the jacket is closed, it lies flat. I separately picked up stitches around the collar and also Kfb for two rows before BO. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for replying so quickly, I cant wait to try this sweater1


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have knit 2 BSJs for boys. I did the I-cord bind-off. Now I'm going to make one for a girl and wanted to add the ruffle. Your help and advice are very much appreciated. I also know who to pm when I have a question! Thanks!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

You did a magnificant job on the BSJ--and don't you love the Bernat floral jacquards yarn? It's so pretty and the prints they have for baby boys are cute. I love the blue/green one called I'm A Big Boy Now and also the blue/tan called (I think) Cuddlemuffin.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the addition of the ruffle. I will have to look in my patterns as I think I can remember one that has the same amount of ruffle for the brim. Give me a day.
Kathy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

So Precious


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just beautiful. What a lucky little girl.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, this is sooo pretty. Great work..lovely yarn and nice addition of the ruffle.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job! This is just too sweet.
g


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I wonder how the stripes would knit up in an adult size. It might need longer stripes of color. One never knows how the self-striping will turn out til you make it. Yours is perfect. Thanks for sharing.

Bev


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been looking for a good pattern for the hat for this precious sweater and I found one I had made for my grandson which was made with a similar yarn. When I got up to the top of the hat to end it, I made an Icord with the last 5 stitches and then made a top knot.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How much yarn did it take to do this beauty up? I have some jaquard that I bought and have not found a pattern I like until this one! Your sweater is adorable. Please pm me and let me know the yardage.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love that self patterning yarn! Your sweater is adorable!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Gorgeous BSJ!!! Love the ruffle addition!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the one I made for my cousin's GD. I improvised on the hat. I hope that they will fit!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish someone could help me know how to turn the pics the correct way!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

ice yarns carries a floral jacquard yarn called baby design and it comes in more color choices ,it even has some with a lurex thread in it . here is the link .click on "knitting samples" and you will see the yarn as it is knitted up
http://www.iceyarns.com/baby-yarns-baby-design-yellow-white-pink-blue
http://www.iceyarns.com/design-glitz-pink-shades


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> ice yarns carries a floral jacquard yarn called baby design and it comes in more color choices ,it even has some with a lurex thread in it . here is the link .click on "knitting samples" and you will see the yarn as it is knitted up
> http://www.iceyarns.com/baby-yarns-baby-design-yellow-white-pink-blue
> http://www.iceyarns.com/design-glitz-pink-shades


Thanks for this link.


----------



## moniann (Feb 18, 2012)

I like them too, would love to have a go at knitting them.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you this is so helpful and certainly softens the look of the garment. Very pretty, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice


----------

